# Timberwolf Organics Recall



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the News section, so I guess the mods can move it if necessary.

From: http://timberwolforganics.com/News-and-Events

News & Events

Dakota Bison/Ocean Blue Reported Issues

Timberwolf Organics Customer,

Due to recent reports from some customers, we have ordered that two formulas from three specific dates be pulled from the shelves. These are:

Dakota Bison with 'best by date' of 12 Feb 2009
Ocean Blue with 'best by date' of 20 Feb 2009
Ocean Blue with best by date' of 8 March 2009

The reported symptoms include dogs refusing to eat, diarrhea or vomiting. While the problem is inconsistent (not every dog eating food from those dates/bag show the symptoms and not every bag), to err on the side of caution have decided to pull the formulas produced with the above dates. Initial testing has come back negative for problems and further testing is pending results.

As soon as the cause of this reported problem is determined procedures will be put into place to ensure that an event like this cannot happen again. *Please be assured that no other formulas and Ocean Blue and Dakota Bison with dates other than ones listed above are not affected*.

We apologize for any inconvenience or problems that this may have resulted in. If you do have a bag with those dates please contact the retailer you purchased it from for an exchange or credit. If you purchased it directly from us please give us a call or email us at [email protected].

Thank you for choosing Timberwolf Organics.

Sincerely,

Timberwolf Organics Team


----------

